# RH9



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

what does RH9 really means?

is it record holder-9 seconds?

how good are those parts?


thanx


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

IIRC RH9 is exclusive for the GTR community, car must pass between 9.00 and 9.99 on street tires AFAIK.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Correctamundo Bas.


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

yes but the description of my engine is as follows:

"RH9 R34 NUR REBUILD RB26 ENGINE"


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

StavrosR32 said:


> yes but the description of my engine is as follows:
> 
> "RH9 R34 NUR REBUILD RB26 ENGINE"


I myself am not entirely sure if RH9 actually makes parts, but possibly your engine was or maybe is in a 9 second car...


> Correctamundo Bas.


schweet:smokin:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

RH9 is a tuning shop club (for shops that have made and run 9secs in a GT-R) or faster.

Every few months the bosses of all RH9 shops meet, and discuss the next direction of tuning.....basically keeping it alive as best as possible.

So your engine would more than likely mean it has been overhauld/tuned by an RH9 member shop.

RH9 do have parts made (group decision to come up with ideas) we have a meeting this month (tokyo) to discuss new parts.

Currently new parts are high output alternator, and also high powered starter motor for the race RB26s (where compression is changed)

Hope that helps.....

Rick


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

RH9 parts are made by some very well known people already in the tuning industry, so no worries about quality. Ive got some RH9 parts in the R32 project too.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

never knew there was a tuning company called RH9, learn something new everyday!


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Endless-R..........very clear


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Cardiff R33, its not a tuning company, but a group of tuning companies that make the RH9 brand.

StavrosR32: Happy to help, we were one of the first RH9shops. 
RH9 group, actually had an opposition of other tuning shops, RH9 vs Drag emperior.....needless to say, drag emperior is not really around anymore. Many drag emperior members (shop bosses) left to join RH9.

Rick


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

so i must be proud to have an engine tuned by RH9 group


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wich shops form the RH9 group? Endless-R, .... , .... ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

RH9 shops:
G force engineering
Autobahn
AT Hanatsuka
Harada engineering
Jun Auto
Garage T-Get
Top Secret
Border racing
Fuji Dynamics
Garage fukui
Street special
Duke
Signal auto
Garage dyuvan
Top Fuel
RE-wing
Waste sports
Quartermile SPL
Decide 226
Rivertec
Endless-R


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

StavrosR32 said:


> so i must be proud to have an engine tuned by RH9 group


Yes as its an established proven GT-R tuner from Japan.

Rick


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a nice club :bowdown1:


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

thats a huge list

how can i find out which tuner did my engine?

also can anyone from these supply me an FIA APPROVED roll cage

minimum specs of the rollcage have to be 45mm diameter x 2.5mm thick
or 50mm x 2mm

if anyone can help me on this one...it would be much appreciated....i cant find it anywhere


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

By the look of your avatar you have bought the white R32 they had for sale.. I looked at that for a while but desided on something else. It's one hell of a car with a great spec ...well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx.....
i cant wait for it to arrive..........

i think i did a good choice


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

StavrosR32 said:


> thats a huge list
> 
> how can i find out which tuner did my engine?
> 
> ...



Sorry, In Japan, Cusco are pretty much the name in retailable roll cages, but they only supply 40mm which isnt FIA approved. You would be looking at a custom rollcage.

Re your tuner, contact the company who sold you the vehicle, I am sure they can tell you who built your engine.

Rick


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok....i will do that...thanx


----------

